# Brother's computer was stolen.  DOes yahoo keep deleted emails?



## dakuda (May 21, 2009)

My little brother's work laptop was stolen today from the job site (he manages construction projects).  His email was yahoo-based and Outlook pulled all of the emails from yahoo to his computer.  WHen he set this up, he had it so that the server emails were not saved. 

Does Yahoo have any way of retrieving these emails that have resided in his account?  I told him no, but I hope for his sake that I am wrong.


----------



## spec_j (Sep 4, 2009)

not sure if this was ever answered but Yahoo keeps your emails in there server for 120 days for junk mail and for regular mail, well till your 1MB-5MB pending on how old the account is... is filled up, then it starts deleting them from oldest first.

I dont know if you can have yahoo NOT save the email... thats new to me


----------



## leeza09 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am not sure but have heard that yahoo will keep the deleted mails for certain period and will delete it from the oldest first.


----------

